# Lump coal



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Just tried a new kind of lump charcoal, Dragon Breath, and didn't like it. It was 75 percent real small pieces. Will go back to the BGE brand. Anyone else have this problem with Dragon Breath?:whistling:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

The first time I used it I hated it. I bought some Royal Oak and have been using it every since... I ran out once and all I had laying around was the partial bag of Dragon Breath and decided to use it since it was all I had........ it actually worked out fine the second time around??? I don't think any brand will be 100% consistant from batch to batch... I still prefer the Royal Oak...


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*Royal Oak*



Snagged Line said:


> The first time I used it I hated it. I bought some Royal Oak and have been using it every since... I ran out once and all I had laying around was the partial bag of Dragon Breath and decided to use it since it was all I had........ it actually worked out fine the second time around??? I don't think any brand will be 100% consistant from batch to batch... I still prefer the Royal Oak...


I looked for Royal Oak at the Walmart on Mobile Hwy but they didn't carry any lump coal. Where are you getting yours?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

They got royal @ sams club as well


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I buy royal at Walmart....usually have plenty back in garden center (Crestview) .


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I use DB all the time, like it fine. Have used Royal Oak. Was OK, but seemed to burn up faster. Both had mix of large and small pieces. Helps if you turn the bag upside down as you bring it home, and store it that way till you open it. Lets the small pieces redistribute through the bag. You get a more even distribution through the bag. You can turn it over even after opening, just roll the top, shake it a little before each pour. Gives a better mix.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Royal Oak all the way!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*lump*



Jason said:


> I buy royal at Walmart....usually have plenty back in garden center (Crestview) .


I didn't go back into the garden center, I just looked where they had their grills at and some charcoal.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

After ya'll grill in your BGE and you have lump left in there, on the next time you grill do you rake that lump around in there or leave it? It seems like the stupid holes down there are gonna get stopped up no matter what!! As you can guess, I am new to the BGE but I'm giving it my best shot. Mine came with the small cypress table and after a few times of cooking it started getting really dirty and staining and some mildew started also. I didn't put any type of coating on it because I was told to leave it and it would turn a nice gray like cypress does. It might turn a nice gray if you don't touch it but mine was turning a nice black from coal and everything else. I went yesterday and bought a gallon of Thompson's Deck Sealant "Advanced" to put on it to protect it. I bought the clear so it would show the grain and still look natural. I used a spray with bleach in it and scrubbed with a wire brush, a nylon brush wasn't getting it, and got it back to where it was when I bought it. I was gonna put the sealant on there today but the directions says not to do it if it's gonna rain withing 48 hrs or get below 60 degrees so I will wait. I have the BGE cover for it so it will be ok until I can get to it.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I use the fresh market brand and have had no problems with it. Lights easy and last a while. The royal oak isnt to bad either.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Royal Oak always....and I buy it from umm...errr an Ethnic Inner City Grocery
Store. :whistling:


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Trucker said:


> After ya'll grill in your BGE and you have lump left in there, on the next time you grill do you rake that lump around in there or leave it? It seems like the stupid holes down there are gonna get stopped up no matter what!!


I rake it around and try to let all the small peice fall through the holes. Add more coal, then clean ashes out of the bottom.


----------

